

[Show HN] Superpipes, a Y Pipes equivalent on Heroku, using Superfeedr - julien

Happy Sunday!<p>Superpipes is a small project that I built during this weekend (it's already 6:30PM here in western Europe).<p>Superpipes is a Yahoo Pipes equivalent, using Superfeedr (which means it's realtime). It's a node.js app, easy to configure and deployable on Heroku.<p>It aggregates multiple feeds in one (or many), and can serve the output as Atom, Json, or HTML (but it's ugly!).<p>Let me know what you think!<p>https://github.com/superfeedr/superpipes
======
dfc
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

_Don't abuse the text field in the submission form to add commentary to links.
The text field is for starting discussions. If you're submitting a link, put
it in the url field. If you want to add initial commentary on the link, write
a blog post about it and submit that instead._

~~~
julien
Sorry, I assumed this was ok in a ask HN post. I'll write a blog post next
time!

~~~
dfc
No worries, I did not think you were being malicious:) Its not obvious at
first...

